# Lilac Jelly



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am thinking of making this- I saw the thread about violet jelly- I have 2 lilac trees.. purple blooms- anyone have any experience with this?
This is the recipe I found....
http://ruhlman.com/2009/10/lilac-jelly-and-a-perfect-fall-lunch.html

I would love if someone already tried a recipe and loved it to share with me!!!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Also- I found someone who has unsprayed Dandelions- I wondered if anyone made Dandelion Jelly? Or Forget-me-nots- are they edible?


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=393989


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I think that Lilac might be kind of strong. I've made Violet Jelly using this recipe 

*Violet Jelly *

1 quart violet blossoms (packed)
2Â½ cups boiling water

Cover and steep for 24 hours. You will want the color to be a darker blue, this will produce a very pretty color jelly. Strain the liquid through cheesecloth.

2 cups of violet infusion
Juice of 1 lemon (about Â¼ cup, well-strained, clear)
1 box powdered pectin
Â½ teaspoon butter or margarine
4 cups sugar

Combine violet infusion, lemon juice, pectin and butter and bring to a rolling boil. Add sugar. Return to a rolling boil and time for 1 minute. Remove from heat and ladle into clean jelly jars. Process in a boiling water bath for 10 minutes.

Yield: 4 half pints

I found this website with a list of edible flowers. 

http://www.herbsarespecial.com.au/self-sufficiency/edible-flowers-in-your-garden.html


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Sorry , I misunderstood the question! I have not tried Lilac Jelly.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It sounds delicious. Floral jellies are so awesome and unusual.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Tirzah said:


> I think that Lilac might be kind of strong. I've made Violet Jelly using this recipe
> 
> *Violet Jelly *
> 
> ...


I wonder- you think I could use this process for any edible flower?


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry for the thread drift but Tirzah, how did teh violet jelly taste? 

I tried one year to make rose petal jam but can never get enough petals @ one time. SO I had teh brilliant idea of freezing what I had so I could collect more petals in a few days.
They were as we say a hot mess - brown and well a hot mess.

This year I've been digging up violets & repotting for a plant sale so far I far over 30 3" pots & I haven't even started on the side yard.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Becka03 said:


> I wonder- you think I could use this process for any edible flower?


Yes. If you read the other thread I linked for you earlier, you can use any edible flower and follow the same procedure.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I made dandelion jelly last year and it didn't gel. We did, however, find that it was a delicious way to sweeten your tea. We were kind of sad when it ran out. It had a honey-like taste that was just wonderful.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

PixieLou said:


> Yes. If you read the other thread I linked for you earlier, you can use any edible flower and follow the same procedure.


Cool thanks- I clicked that link and printed it for reference!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

OKay I am going to try this one:
Lilac Jelly

4 cups lilac blossoms, green parts removed
4 cups boiling water
8 tablespoons lemon juice
2 packages powdered pectin
8 cups sugar

Rinse lilacs and place in a large glass or stainless steal container. Cover with boiling water, cover with a lid and let sit for 24 hours. This will make a nice lilac infusion which smells nice but doesn&#8217;t look anything like you would expect. It is murky and either greenish or brownish.

Strain the lilacs, squeezing out the excess water, and discard. Add lemon juice to the infusion, stir in pectin and bring to a boil, stirring frequently.

Add the sugar all at once and bring to a rolling boil. Boil for one minute, skim and pour into jelly jars.

Process like you would any other jelly.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Becka03 said:


> I am thinking of making this- I saw the thread about violet jelly- I have 2 lilac trees.. purple blooms- anyone have any experience with this?
> This is the recipe I found....
> http://ruhlman.com/2009/10/lilac-jelly-and-a-perfect-fall-lunch.html
> 
> I would love if someone already tried a recipe and loved it to share with me!!!


I added a new blog post with pic of the jelly!!!!

http://beckerstyle.blogspot.com/


----------

